# Custom Stainless Gig Heads For Sale



## Frayed Knot (Oct 4, 2007)

Custom stainless 316 grade gig heads for sale. Wide and slim models available. Please call 850 637 7159.


----------



## gigability (May 6, 2014)

good luck


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

How do you attach those to a gig pole?


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

I fiberglass mine to a bamboo or bolt to a fur wooden dowel. They hold fish on like no other and they will last a long time.


----------

